# Reminder Our Job Can Be Dangerous



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure if these were electricians that were killed. Happened today.



http://www.kvue.com/story/news/stat...ire-at-thanksgiving-tower-in-dallas/20258757/


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Not sure if these were electricians that were killed. Happened today.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kvue.com/story/news/stat...ire-at-thanksgiving-tower-in-dallas/20258757/


Wonder what happened?


----------

